# Dallas at Cleveland (4/3/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS*









*DALLAS MAVERICKS (49-23) @ CLEVELAND CAVALIERS (37-34)*

*When:* Sunday, April 3, 2005
*Time:* 12:30 pm PT, 3:30 pm ET
*Where:* *Gund Arena*
*TV:* *ABC*

*COACHES*















Avery Johnson / Brendan Malone

*PROBABLE STARTERS*















Jason Terry / Eric Snow















Michael Finley / Ira Newble 















Josh Howard / LeBron James















Dirk Nowitzki / Drew Gooden















Shawn Bradley / Zydrunas Ilgauskas

*6th MEN*















Keith Van Horn / Anderson Varejão

*PLAYERS TO WATCH*















Dirk Nowitzki / LeBron James

*Injury List*

_Dallas_: Didier Ilunga-Mbenga, Pavel Podkolzin, Tariq Abdul-Wahad

_Cleveland_: Luke Jackson, Dajuan Wagner, Scott Williams

*remy23's Keys*

*** Cleveland needs to show the same effort they showed in the 4th quarter against the Kings the entire way against the Mavericks. Malone needs to pay close attention to who is hustling, fighting and scrapping and give minutes accordingly. For example, if Sasha is playing well, he should remain in the game and continue to see minutes. 

*** The Mavs are going to key in on James, so help better arrive. Gooden needs to establish himself early, avoid making mistakes that mentally rattle him and try not to get frustrated against Nowitzki.

*** The Cavaliers need to keep a better eye on Finley this time. Cleveland must fight through screens and pick up their screen-and-roll defense. If the defender cannot make it through, the off-man must step up to show (especially if Dallas is making their shots). 

*** Cleveland must play well enough to let the crowd get in the game early. If Dallas explodes early in the 1st quarter, the crowd will be hush and the homecourt advantage will be lost. If that happens, this game might as well take place in a neutral gym because the energy won’t be there.

*Final Thought*: This is a very trying time for the team and organization. Winning is the only thing that can lift the heavy hearts, sunken heads and bruised egos of the team. To avoid sliding too much, the Cavs must win this game.


----------



## Bl_ckB_st_rd (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought the best point you made was about Sasha. When he plays well the offesne is 10 times better. I wish they'd stop ****ing around and just give him the 25-30 minutes a night he should be getting.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

this is bs this will be blacked out on the west coast i bet


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew has really been playing well lately...liking his effort and post offense. He's not making the mental mistakes as frequently anymore either.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James on fire from 3....I hope he doesn't fall in love with it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Strong 1st quarter...not a big enough cushion for me to be comfortable against a team like the Mavs. If we can maintain the defensive intensity going into the half, we have a good chance to get this one.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

If Drew plays like this to end the year, he's a keeper for sure.

End of 1st
Mavericks - 14
Cavaliers - 31

The Mavs will make their run because they are a great team. So Cleveland better be ready.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Screw abc for not showing this on the west coast


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ugh...Why is Harris still in the rotation ahead of Sasha?? A Harris Newble lineup is a disaster waiting to happen. 

Edit: And now he's bringing in Traylor ahead of AV? WTF. 

Harris/Newble/Traylor lineup = LOSS.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why is Traylor ahead of AV?

Look at how the second quarter is failing already. AV and Sasha need to be the first two guys off the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

BAD BAD lineup.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Its not going to happen. With 10 games left i dont think its going to change


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

this lead will be gone by the half.
Cavs will be lucky if they're not blown out again.

Malone learned nothing from the Kings and Hornets games.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I guess what he is trying to do is run Lebron James into the ground. Were up 20 in the 2nd quarter and you cant get this kid a break ????


Will he have any legs left come time for the playoffs ?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I guess what he is trying to do is run Lebron James into the ground. Were up 20 in the 2nd quarter and you cant get this kid a break ????
> 
> 
> Will he have any legs left come time for the playoffs ?


No ****. I don't even think Silas was playing Lebron full games like this. 

Gonna bite us in the *** in the 2nd half once the Mavs make their push.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron's going to need to be out there in the second half. The only reason the Cavs are up is because the Mavs are missing shots they normally make. The Cavs offense has fallen way out of sync. Drew Gooden sat out too long considering how he was playing.

Malone needs to get AV and Gooden out there together. Is it really that hard?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Z is playing awful (again).

Late on rotations, no lift on his inside shots, missing wide open jumpers, etc.

His legs are completely shot.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What's with Snow pounding the ball like that in the end of the half? Give up the damn ball.

Terrible 2nd qtr.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Suprise suprise. Lebron short on the J. ANd settling for it.

Hmmm...maybe he's tired??!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Dallas back in the game. 

Halftime
Mavericks - 30
Cavaliers - 42


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

no Jeff M. yet ??? something retarded happen again in practice...

I mean if we want to win and push the ball and have some Offensive spark we are going to have to play this guy.

So when Luke Jackson comes back next year, Jiri Welsch will be ????????

Oh yea thats right probably just sitting there like he is doing now taking up a 1st round pick.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Suprise suprise. Lebron short on the J. ANd settling for it.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe he's tired??!


Not really. He's become a full-blown jump shooter as of late. He probably prefers doing that than actually driving the ball to the rim. Has to quit it though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> no Jeff M. yet ??? something retarded happen again in practice...
> 
> I mean if we want to win and push the ball and have some Offensive spark we are going to have to play this guy.
> 
> ...


Malone is just as inconsistent as Silas with the rotations. Jeff finished the game against the Bulls but now doesn't play at all in the 1st half? 

Malone puts a lineup of Newble/Harris/Traylor out there early on in the 1st half ahead of AV/Sasha? Lebron another 24 minute half?

*sigh*..


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Its good to see Big Z playing well after a poor performance last time out.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

+++++++++ BUT on the plus side has anyone noticed we are actually running plays on the Offensive end ?? 

It looks like we are down screening and sitting off the ball double screens. ya know what good teams do like the Kings and Mavs. I liked seeing that and it would make Dallas have to help off or cheat and thats how we are getting the Offensive rebounds.


That is one +++ ive seen from Malone. 

----- But on a Negitive note we arent playing good defence, its just Dallas isnt hitting wide open shots....


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

And we just ran a great High Low play to Z.... I hope we keep the Offensive situations up. If we control our positions and play some defense it just might work. 


But then again Z has to finish layups and foul shots ( How do you miss layup and be 7'3' ? )


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love how James can finish with either hand on drives. Keep attacking the basket Bron!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When he goes to the basket he's unstoppable. That's what Malone has to continue to preach.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's fine to me Mcinnis not playing he has started tanking the last few games.

Agree that Lebron is settling a bit


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I see no reason for Mcinnis to be playing. But I also see no reason not to play AV and Gooden together and Sasha and Welsch together with Bron right now. So go figure.

Put out the energy lineup and stem this dallas tide.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Too much standing around on offense...need more movement.

I would like to see Bron make his move more quickly also instead of always holding the ball and waiting to see if a double is coming.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow and all the TO's ! :curse:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TRAYLOR TOSSED!

YESS!!!

The Cavs might be able to win this yet.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gooden getting tossed.
Ouch.
So much for that.


----------



## BigZep (Jan 14, 2005)

hahahaha Double To's...on Gooden and Traylor...

Hahahahahahaha!

they deserve to lose now.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

Cavs need to get Pavaloic out of the game. He seems to screwed up everytime he got the ball.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

master8492 said:


> Cavs need to get Pavaloic out of the game. He seems to screwed up everytime he got the ball.



I completely disagree. He plays good defense, and I don't know what you're talking about him being screwed up everytime he gets the ball. He's not getting it in good spots, no. But he's not out there acting retarded either. And at least you know he can knock down shots at some point. unlike Harris who never makes anything.

Lebron needs to get him involved in the 4th. Especially with Gooden gone.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James with 4 big free throws to close out the quarter. Was important for the teams pysche that they ended the qtr on top IMO.

Coming down to the 4th in another game and it looks like Bron will go the full 48. No Drew but I can deal with AV in there if Z can step up and play some ball. 

I say we have about a 40% chance of getting this game now which is better than what I previously thought our chances were.

Go Cavs!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

BigZep said:


> hahahaha Double To's...on Gooden and Traylor...
> 
> Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> they deserve to lose now.


Deserve? How so? I don't follow your reasoning.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This game has gotten out of control. I really don't know how either team will respond to all this emotion.

End of 3rd
Mavericks - 59
Cavaliers - 60


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

I wonder with his +/- is when he's on the floor. But anyway, If gooden and traylor's out I guess they got no choice.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James taking a charge!!

1st time i've ever seen it :clap:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is the Cavs best point guard.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron is the Cavs best point guard.


By far.

He's the best SG/SF/PF also lol.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> By far.
> 
> He's the best SG/SF/PF also lol.



:laugh: true.

I love how Anderson plays the game out there. He just brings such a great energy to the floor. He has so much fun out there playing. It's a joy to watch.

I love that double screen play that James runs when he's point. It creates so many openings on the floor. Haven't seen that play in a long time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's wierd but sasha is turning into our best perimeter defender. He's stays in front of players and fight through screens better then even Newble


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James stepping up for us big time today. Another 48 minute game and he is even getting it done playing out of position. 

If someone else can hit a couple shots, we got this one!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Sasha has to knock down those open jumpers. 

What has gotten into Ira Newble ??? 3-pt specialist of late ?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Can Jiri Welsch ran,dribble,shoot,jump ????


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

We need this one desperately finish them off we HAVE to win this


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Theres z's mandatory offensive foul a game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AV is going to be a stud, it's just a matter of time. 

And James is just droppin dimes all over the court! :banana:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

James is fastest player in the league. He gets end to end faster then even AI


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> James is fastest player in the league. He gets end to end faster then even AI


Agreed in the full court he is the fastest in the game but short spurts AI / Wade have him


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Despite LeBron playing "out of position," he's doing well enough out there that Malone should consider sliding Bron into the point in the future (not for entire games but for key stretches).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You have to hand it to Lebron. Again. He got this team under control in the fourth, and he, Z, and AV basically made all the big plays offensively. While Pavlovic and Newble got it done defensively.

Even though Pav didn't have his shot tonight, he's still had it more often than Harris. And I like his defense better because he is longer. He really seems like a good pickup.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Consider Newble and Sasha have been at least good defense on the perimeter, it look like PG is our worst position. i think we might see a lot more Lebron at point. Has the second coming of Magic started?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I think Pav has done a great job. His shot wasn't there but he takes it with confidence and plays aggressively on both ends.

Best SG option on the team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

James is really running the point well. Really really well. 

I agree it makes you wonder if he could become a PG down the line.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron did everything. Even get the Chalupas. :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron should be the backup point guard. Whenever Snow is out, Lebron should be playing the point. So basically the 2nd and 4th quarters.

I don't know where the kid gets the energy though.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 100, Dallas 80*

LeBron's heart is amazing. Yet another game where he plays RIDICULOUS amounts of minutes but he keeps fighting on. I loved the "MVP, MVP" chants.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> *Box Score: Cleveland 100, Dallas 80*
> 
> LeBron's heart is amazing. Yet another game where he plays RIDICULOUS amounts of minutes but he keeps fighting on. I loved the "MVP, MVP" chants.


How about the 13-13 from the line 

Great great win, salvaged our hopes of getting at least a 6 seed in the playoffs and potential homecourt against the Atlantic division winner.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

I agree. I remember when James often split foul shots and would have the ugly clanker on the first one, followed by the perfect swish on the second. Which made you think "WTF?" Great players make foul shots, so this is an encouraging sign.

We saw line ups today that were the result of a forced situation but the coaching staff needs to learn from the game. James could become a full time PG one day, Sasha is a better defender than Harris, and AV is for real (just needs more minutes).


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Today's game proved what LeBron's position is on the floor. I'm not just talking about the future either. I would love to see him start at the point for the rest of the season and all through the playoffs. The difference in play in the 4th quarter (while he was playing point guard) to the rest of the game was incredible. He runs the offense incredibly well and you get the semse that the game just has a better flow when he's the primary ballhandler. Whenever he's playing SG/SF LeBron stands around too much and isn't utilized properly. As the point guard he's always involved in the game--I'm sure you can all see the difference it makes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

An idea might be if you are going to play Lebron at the point, and it does enhance the play--maybe they can do that, but cut his minutes back some?

Malone is playing him ridiculous amounts of minutes, and I just don't know how much longer he can do this without a major breakdown. What's he going to have for the playoffs?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I just really wanted to say one thing. That was a much better showing from the Cavs. After the kings game I was really disappointed but Z played a lot better.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Putting Lebron at the point was not the only thing that made the offense flow. It was the ejections forcing av and sasha to play. AV in particular moves very well without the ball so that passing lanes open up


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Cavs just had more heart and desire the win this game. LeBron should play the point more often in crunch time and I think he will take over and really brake out in the playoffs.


----------

